# 6x6x6 edges only scrambler?



## cuber314159 (Jul 29, 2018)

I am looking for a 6x6x6 edges only scrambler (preferably with a mobile version) that uses the same notation as the weekly competition, I tried the one on CS timer but find that either I or the computer often mess up scrambles.
are there any others available?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2018)

With cstimer, you can confirm that it is you and not the computer that is messing up the scrambles by pulling up the tool that draws the scrambles. 

Edit: You can also decrease the scramble length, which will not give you as good a scramble, but at least might increase the likelihood you get the scramble right.


----------



## ARobey (Jul 29, 2018)

Chaotimer has 6x6 edges scrambles


----------



## Genesis (Jul 29, 2018)

qqtimer, maybe?


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 29, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> I am looking for a 6x6x6 edges only scrambler (preferably with a mobile version) that uses the same notation as the weekly competition, I tried the one on CS timer but find that either I or the computer often mess up scrambles.


If the problem is misscrambling, there's no workaround for this. You need to read and apply the scramble accurately if you want to use a computer-generated scramble. (Also, SiGN is easier on the eyes than the ALL CAPS old WCA notation, imo.)

An alternative is to do handscrambles. Stuff like (Rw U Rw' U Rw U2 Rw' U2)2 will mess up a whole bunch of edges at once; repeat this (and similar algs; come up with your own) a couple of times on different faces and you'll end up with an edge-only scramble.


----------

